# installare gentoo su fs compresso

## wildancer

Salve ragazzi... sto tornando alle origini: ho comprato un portatile all'altezza di gentoo finalmente, ma credo che dato l'hardware innovativo, ( trattasi di un vaio sb) dovrò chiedere il vostro aiuto: ho un ssd da 128 gb e mi serve una virtual machine winzozz per lavoro, quindi dato il poco spazio a disposizione, mi serve un fs compresso; sapete per caso se tra i supporti per l'installazione ne esiste uno con supporto a btrfs?Last edited by wildancer on Sat Oct 08, 2011 5:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pierino_89

Se non erro l'ultima ubuntu dovrebbe supportare l'installazione su btrfs, quindi dovrebbe andare bene come supporto per l'installazione... Alla meno peggio potresti fare una partizione ext4 da una dozzina di gb al fondo del disco, finire l'installazione, installare tutti i tool necessari, poi creare una partizione all'inizio del disco e migrarci il sistema. Alla fine del processo riavvii su live e allarghi la partizione, eliminando la precedente.

----------

## micgentoo

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Salve ragazzi... sto tornando alle origini: ho comprato un portatile all'altezza di gentoo finalmente, ma credo che dato l'hardware innovativo, ( trattasi di un vaio sb) dovrò chiedere il vostro aiuto: ho un ssd da 128 gb e mi serve una virtual machine winzozz per lavoro, quindi dato il poco spazio a disposizione, mi serve un fs compresso; sapete per caso se tra i supporti per l'installazione ne esiste uno con supporto a btrfs?

 

Ciao,

hai installato gentoo sul Vaio?

Se si funziona? Cosa non è riconosciuto? A livello di temperature e di rumorosità delle ventole invece?

Anche io ho comprato un sb e sono indeciso su quale distro installare.

----------

## wildancer

Allora: Sono ancora con windows e macchina virtuale con ubuntu sopra (Quando vorrei avere linux come host e win come guest!)... una disgrazia.

Sembrerebbe che i driver ATI non vadano ancora bene, senza contare che i nuovi kernel preparano le schede video prima di lanciare X per evitare lo sfarfallio e ciò fa crashare tutto!!! Il microfono non và, il touchpad, una disgrazia... Ok, avevo dell'hardware vecchissimo, ma davo per scontato che con la compatibilità hardware ora fossimo messi meglio di 6 anni fa! Spero che in ATI si diano una mossa!!

----------

## djinnZ

mi permetto solo di far notare l'assonanza tra il termine utilizzato in lingua napoletana per la disgrazia ed il nome di codesto "computer" (definizione eccessiva IMHO).

----------

## wildancer

Dopo quasi 4 mesi, ci riprovo: sono ancora ridotto a lavorare il 90% del tempo su una macchina virtuale, ho fatto una breve ricerca e sembrerebbe che Reiser4 compresso con lzo1 sia una buona via, ma sembrerebbe che il famigerato fs non sia ancora supportato dal kernel ufficiale: ciò non mi preoccuperebbe, dato che le patch esistono, ma mi preoccupa invece il salto al kernel 3: Qualcuno sa dirmi se reiser4 sarà un problema nella suddetta evoluzione? Conoscete distro live con supporto a reiser4 utili ad installare Gentoo?

----------

## djinnZ

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> [omissis] ... un portatile all'altezza di gentoo ... [omissis] ... trattasi di un vaio sb ... [omissis] ... btrfs?

 Già le prime dua affermazioni sono in contrasto IMHO (non so cosa siano diventati ma ho dovuto avere a che fare con i vaio e li odio con tutto il mio cuore) 

Alla voce BTRFS support (per il kernel 3.0) è chiaramente indicato  *Quote:*   

> You should say N here unless you are interested in testing Btrfs with non-critical data.

  quindi vedi tu.

IL vecchio metodo con squashimage+aufs ovviamente è sempre supportato.

----------

## wildancer

Allora: per quanto riguarda l'hardware parlo di un portatile ultraleggero con un i7-640m 8 giga di ram 128 gb ssd lettore di impronte e modem integrato, con un masterizzatore dvd e lettore BD... La batteria mi dura ben 5 ore... Insomma non è proprio da buttare! E poi, una sopresa che non mi aspettavo: La tastiera retorilluminata! Non credevo fosse così comoda, non ne avevo mai sentito il bisogno.... Cmq, sto divagando: che mi dici invece riguardo a reiser4?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Question:   Quando ho risposto a questo messaggio c'era solo il primo messaggio... ma stò cavolo di forum che cos'ha da qualche mese?

Vediamo di ricapitolare...

reiser 3 è stabile, completo ed a parte qualche modifica per adattarlo ai nuovi kernel non lo toccano da un pezzo, ext3 è stabiloe, ext4 è semistabile, dicono in giro. Reiser 4 più che di stabilità ha problemi di prospettive future.

Tutti e tre sono filesystem con journaling e pertanto poco indicati per unità ssd.

Ti ripeto che una fetente di immagine compressa (squashfs - XZ , bada che è compresso staticamente ed è a sola lettura) è più sicura ed affidabile e potresti persino pensare di lanciarla da quell'altro OS senza modificare nulla oltre al bootloader. Ovviamente devi includere il supporto ad aufs e lavorare in ram ma ti assicuro che i risultati sono spettacolari.

Praticamente è una live che legge da fs compresso.

Se proprio vuoi fare esperimenti. Tra l'altro le prime prove le puoi fare benissimo su una unità tradizionale esterna .... sai com'è ... uomo avvisato ...

Questa è la mia modesta opinione. Chiaramente il computer è uno strumento di lavoro.

Se lo hai preso per giocarci e fare prove assurde e non ti importa una mazza di quello che c'è sopra è tutt'altro affare.

----------

## xdarma

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Conoscete distro live con supporto a reiser4 utili ad installare Gentoo?

 

C'è qualcosa qui: Unofficial minimal for x86/amd64 w/reiser4+truecrypt

Informazioni generali su Reiser4 qui: ReiserFS tuning thread, the mother of all "ricer" threads ;)

A quanto mi risulta, se il tuo disco SSD ha il supporto TRIM, gli unici tre filesystem che sfruttano questa opzione sono xfs, ext4 e btrfs.

E l'unico che ha il supporto per la compressione è btrfs.

Purtroppo sembra essere il meno maturo: New filesystem: Btrfs! (cont.)

Quindi se decidi per btrfs credo dovrai dedicare maggiore attenzione a un buon sistema di backup ;-)

EDIT:

corretto con aggiunta xfs, grazie per la segnalazione

----------

## mack1

@xdarma, andando OT, anche xfs dalla versione 3.0 del kernel supporta il trim:

http://xfs.org/index.php/XFS_Status_Updates#XFS_status_update_for_May_2011

Ciao

----------

